# Schwimmblätter der Seerose abschneiden?



## Sabine65 (2. Juni 2008)

Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch gemacht. Wir haben einen kleinen Teich und die Schwimmblätter der Seerose entfalten sich nicht mehr und stehen  nun in der Mittinhochkant, ich würde sie gerne etwas auslichten, auch damit sich die Blüten entfalten  und wir sie dabei auch sehen können.

Nun habe ich in diversen Aquarienforen gelesen, das es durchaus üblich ist, sie zu schneiden. Meine Sorge ist, tritt irgendein Saft aus dem Reststengel aus, der dem Wasser und damit den Lebewesen darin schaden könnte?


----------



## Suse (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmblätter der Seerose abschneiden?*

Wir müssen unsere Seerosen öfter in die Schranken weisen und das hatte noch nie Nebenwirkungen, 
außer das sie sich besonders Mühe geben, den "Verlust" wieder auszugleichen... 
Es passiert ja auch nichts, wenn die Fische da drin rumtoben und mal was abreißen.
Lichte ruhig aus, mach´ ich die nächsten Tage auch wieder, weil das Zeug so ins Kraut schießt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmblätter der Seerose abschneiden?*

Hi Sabine,

wenn Seerosen ihre Blätter hochstellen (sich ein Laubberg über den Wasserspiegel hebt) ist das ein Zeichen das der Wasserstand zu gering (geworden) ist. Teilen und/oder tiefer setzen ist dann angesagt. Seerosen sind zwar "__ Giftpflanzen", aber wohl eher für Warmblüter

MfG Frank


----------



## Sabine65 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmblätter der Seerose abschneiden?*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sabine,
> 
> wenn Seerosen ihre Blätter hochstellen (sich ein Laubberg über den Wasserspiegel hebt) ist das ein Zeichen das der Wasserstand zu gering (geworden) ist. Teilen und/oder tiefer setzen ist dann angesagt. Seerosen sind zwar "__ Giftpflanzen", aber wohl eher für Warmblüter
> 
> MfG Frank



hm, der Wasserstand ist geblieben, das kann ich am Rand gut erkennen. Tiefer setzen geht leider nicht. Ich werde es wohl mit abschneiden probieren. Wenn ich sie jetzt teilen würde, würde mir das den Teich mächtig in Aufruhr bringen, da sie sich ganz geschickt festgesetzt hat. Das möchte ich den Teichbewohnern jetzt nicht zumuten, nächstes Frühjahr dann, solange muss ich mir dann mit Schneiden behelfen. Wie teile ich denn eine Seerose am besten?


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmblätter der Seerose abschneiden?*

Hallo Sabine,

kann es sein, dass Du eine unpassende (zu starkwüchsige) Seerosensorte für Deinen Teich gewählt hast? Solche Sorten steigen nämlich in kleinen Teichen auch schnell heraus und bilden einen Laubberg. Nach kurzer Zeit ist dann vom Teich nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmblätter der Seerose abschneiden?*

Hi Sabine,

Werner hat es besser erklärt was ich meine. . Meine __ Attraction (auch so ein Wuchermonster ) z.B wuchs im Lauf der Jahre von ca. 90 cm Wassertiefe bis auf 40cm hoch (der Wurzelstock wurde immer dicker) und hob sich dann mit dem Laub aus dem Wasser (und die Blüten verschwanden darunter):evil . Jetzt muß sie nicht tiefer oder geteilt werden, nur schon mal vormerken 

MfG frank


----------



## baumr (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmblätter der Seerose abschneiden?*

Hallo
Ich schneide meine Seerose im Sommer regelmäßig aus,vorallen abgestorbene Triebe. Sie dankt es mir mit prächtigen Blüten.
Im Spätherbst schneide ich die Seerose komplett uber der Wurzel ab. Ich habe damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht,hat noch keinen meiner Fische geschadet.


----------



## Sabine65 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmblätter der Seerose abschneiden?*

ich habe heute zig Blätter abgeschnitten und zum vorschein kamen 7 Seerosenknospen. 

Um welche Sorte es sich bei der Seerose handelt weiß ich leider nicht, weil derjenige, der uns den Teich damals angelegt hat, sie aus einem anderen Teich, der aufgelöst wurde mitgebracht hat. 

Ich werde morgen mal ein Foto machen, dann seht Ihr selbst. (ich hoffe, ich denke daran)

Das mit dem Abschneiden im Herbst werde ich mir vormerken. Fische habe ich nicht im Teich, aber __ Frösche, jede Menge __ Molche und Libellenlarven etc.


----------

